# Droid Apps?



## Telcontar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello all! I just got a Droid X phone. First smartphone I've owned, and loving it already. 

Aside from games (which I'm going to try and stay away from), are there any really cool apps you guys would recommend?


----------



## Behelit (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazon app store would be a good place to start. There is a free paid app daily. Beware that the app opens upon turning your phone on and stays open in the background. As of 4/28, the free app of the day is a fantasy sim called _Majesty_. I haven't played it yet so I can only comment that it has a high rating and the art looks neat.

Moving right along, my most used app is TuneIn Radio. The interface is very straightfoward yet sleek and relatively modern. It is a radio, not much else need be said. It does have an extensive library of channels, whether you prefer local radio or searching by a genre of music.

Pulse is a great news reader if you enjoy keeping up with some of the latest headlines from national/international news, tech, entertainment, etc. Its a user friendly interface that's very customizable. You're able to set up categories however you please and then place your feed into the appropriate/desired area. I'm guilty of not keeping up with the latest and greatest so this app helps me.

If you're into amateur astronomy or just interested in checking out a neat app there is Google Sky. I'll be honest, I have only opened this up once. When I did check this out it was exceptionally cool. I haven't gotten around to looking at it again so can't comment much but I thought it an honorable mention.

As for games, all the _Angry Birds _(Original, Rio and Seasons), _X Construction_, and _Fruit Ninja_ are more honorable mentions.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 29, 2011)

Heh, I actually own the original Majesty for PC. Good game.

Google Sky and Pulse sound interesting, thanks!


----------



## Behelit (Apr 29, 2011)

I played the first 3 levels of Majesty, and I tell you I would pay for it now that I own it and have tried it. Its been difficult finding games on android(I have the original Galaxy S) but this one is hitting the spot. 

Majesty is stereotypical fantasy lore, which is a guilty pleasure, and the type of gameplay is refreshing and enjoyable. Never played the original Majesty so all I can say is it plays like an rts/sim, in which you start with a castle and build structures to expand your reach yet you do not have control of the units. You can, however, entice your knights, wizards, rangers(and more) with riches for exploring an uncharted portions of a map or place bounties for slaying creatures and destroying their habitat. Each level insofar has been to rid the map of a particular race of creatures with the exception of 1 that had an alternate path of seeking the assistance of a Necromancer. In all, depth has not yet reared its head if that is what you seek, but it is a game for a hand held device.


----------



## Calash (May 3, 2011)

Barcode scanner is a must.  Google Goggles is another along this lines.

Any of the LED Flashlight apps are a great utility to have.


----------

